# Stand off-ish



## Vestathetegu (Nov 18, 2018)

hello  I’ve had my b&w tegu for about two months. I didn’t get her as a hatchling, and to be honest, I have no idea how old she is (maybe someone can tell me if I post a picture?) she and I have pretty much established a good relationship. Doesn’t try to bite me and is not ever aggressive. I have noticed that when I take her out of her enclosure (her enclosure is outside, I live in Florida) and bring her inside and spend time together and take a bath, she is so sweet with me, and falling asleep next to me and very loveable, but when I go to feed her the next day, she runs into hiding. I never chase her or move quickly or anything, I always approach her slowly but it seems like the next day after having her out of the enclosure, she dodged me. I am a little confused. Not sure if I should just continue to take her out often or whether to leave her alone. Her enclosure is big enough for me to sit in, and that’s how I got her to trust me in the first place, but it seems like I always have to start over by climbing in the cage for a few days before she likes me again


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 18, 2018)

If this has been happening for a long time, then I'd stop. Otherwise, could be she just needs time to fingure out that it's all the same.


----------



## Vestathetegu (Nov 18, 2018)

I actually went into her enclosure today and she immediately crawled on me. Maybe she wasn’t in the mood when I saw her this morning? She and I are still trying to read each other, I suppose


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Stay consistent in your behavior. That goes a long way in trust with them.


----------



## Vestathetegu (Nov 21, 2018)

I try my best to, thank you. You wouldn’t happen to have any idea how old she is, or an estimated guess? I attached a photo to the original post. I tried my best to measure her from head to base of tail and she’s between 8-9 inches, if that makes a difference. I didn’t get her as a hatchling


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Vestathetegu said:


> I try my best to, thank you. You wouldn’t happen to have any idea how old she is, or an estimated guess? I attached a photo to the original post. I tried my best to measure her from head to base of tail and she’s between 8-9 inches, if that makes a difference. I didn’t get her as a hatchling


She looks to be about one year old.


----------



## Vestathetegu (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you, I read things on here about common mannerisms of certain ages of tegus and I never really knew what catagory I could put her in


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Screams of a beautiful FL wildcaught.


----------



## Vestathetegu (Nov 25, 2018)

I’m pretty sure she was. When I got her, she was already used to being handled but she’s still has sort of a wild thing going on


----------

